# Magnetic Oil Drain Plug



## jer_stud56 (Jul 27, 2008)

For some reason with my car the aluminum washer is no longer on the oil pan plug







Guess whoever replaced it on my car before I had it just never put it back on/never bought a new one







either way, I was on ECS tuning's site and was just going to buy a new plug and some extra washers.
Is the magnetic oil plug something worth my money with a car that has 88K on it or am I just throwing my money away?
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=5385
Also should I be getting copper or aluminum washers?
Thanks










_Modified by jer_stud56 at 7:04 AM 10-3-2008_


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Magnetic Oil Drain Plug (jer_stud56)*

For $9.00 it can't hurt. I don't think that it is needed. Your filter will filter out that kind of material anyway.
Aluminum washer is what is needed. I bought about 10 of them and stocked them. Change every oil change.
Jason


----------



## jer_stud56 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Magnetic Oil Drain Plug (AZV6)*

Cool thanks for the info. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I think I'll just stay with the regular one. I was kinda thinking the same thing.


----------



## AngryScientist (Jan 7, 2008)

aside from the couple dollar difference, why wouldnt you want a magnetic drain plug? do you have something against catching fine metal particles in your oil?


----------



## apostle 228 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (AngryScientist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AngryScientist* »_aside from the couple dollar difference, why wouldnt you want a magnetic drain plug? do you have something against catching fine metal particles in your oil?

i agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif magnetic drail plug is a great idea, honestly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## justin_6649 (Aug 19, 2007)

the dealer throws on a brand spanking new plug and seal for 7.00$ on every oil change, so im sure 9$ for a magnetic one is a fine investment...


----------



## Formerly Letterman52 (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (justin_6649)*

You should get the one from http://www.metalnerd.com the magnet is stronger and not to mention there shipping costs are much more reasonable then ECS.


----------

